# Dover Stop Over



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We taking the motorhome to France for the first time shortly. We are taking the Dover, Calias route and have a early morning crossing 7 oclock thinking of going down day before so we are fresh ready for the drive the other side. Can anyone recommend. A place to stay close to Dover for a night. Many thanks Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are happy to stay overnight on Dover seafront- no facilities but safe and quiet and close to the port, then you will be in good company on Marine Parade.

If you prefer a site then the Caravan Club site at Densole (Black Horse Farm) offers one night stand ferry pitches where you can leave when you wish. It's very convenient too.

G

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Marine Parade in Dover is a free place to stay overnight as long as you park after 6. Parking from 9.00 till 6 at night is charged. You are only a few hundred yards from the ferry port so great for an early ferry. I have used it twice since December last year. Many other vans including a few tuggers use it so you will have company.I will be using it in about 2 weeks myself. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
You can also use the Canterbury park and ride on the old Dover road.

Ron


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We always book an early morning ferry and, as others have mentioned, stay in marine parade for the night. If you park outside the hotel thereis free wifi too :wink: 

You won't be the only motorhome there, it's packed with Motorhomes 

We'll be doing it this week too

Lucy


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Tony0851 said:


> Can anyone recommend. A place to stay close to Dover for a night.


Calais. :wink:

We often travel down in the evening/night with lighter traffic, cross on the tunnel and then rest up in the Cite Europe aire ready for a fresh start in the morning. The aire is just the other side of the wire from the tunnel check-in on the Boulevard du Kent.
No facilities but there's always other vans about and a gendarmerie at one end. The supermarket (Carrefour) is on the doorstep and there is virtually direct access to motorways in all directions. We have a rapid breakfast, walk the dog and can be on the road for about 8:00am


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If your down from mansfield you probally will be knackered and so dont want another hour messing about to get across Le mance so i would say Marine Parade. You can walk into the town in 10 mis as well and theres a shopping mall and restaurant 2 mins walk away.
Right next to beach.
Phill


----------



## Madgebus (Sep 26, 2010)

You can now stay at the Plough & Harrow Dover Road, Tilmanstone,CT14 0HX they have just joined Brit Stops, all motorhomes welcome, Dog friendly and only 10 minutes to Dover docks phone Janet on 01304 617582.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*dover*

The stay is fine but remember they do not take trailers now if your towing one Mick


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Marine Parade is a no Caravan, no Motorhome zone. Further along on Waterloo Crescent and The Esplanade is OK.

http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/comp...der=Newest&Modid=150-search-gmapfp&Itemid=242

Official info from Dover Council.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Tony
You're only just up the road from us in Farnsfield then!

We tend to use the tunnel and tried a new stopover this summer at the Drum Inn, nr Ashford. Details of their campsite on pub website and only minutes from the tunnel so not far for ferry either. Had lovely pub meal, good nights sleep and nice and fresh for early crossing. We will certainly use again and much cheaper than Caravan Club site too.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

johnthompson said:


> Marine Parade is a no Caravan, no Motorhome zone. Further along on Waterloo Crescent and The Esplanade is OK.
> 
> http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/comp...der=Newest&Modid=150-search-gmapfp&Itemid=242
> 
> Official info from Dover Council.


"Motorhomes/caravans, trailers are not permitted to park on Marine Parade (outside the Gateway flats) or The Marine Court Premier Inn. "

Hi,
I read that to mean you can park on Marine Drive but can't park outside the Flats or Hotel.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We had our first trip via Dover last year and after travelling up from Devon stayed a couple of nights at the Caravan Club Blackhorse site just outside Dover. A pretty good site with bus stops just outside which enabled us to easily visit Canterbury (not impressed) and Dover before getting the ferry. If you have time visit Dover castle which is fascinating. The Blackhorse pub was within 200yds and the food and beer were both good, a big plus after a long drive

Only a short drive to the ferry terminal from the site and the usual Caravan Club spotlessness.

Have fun


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

In the past we have used both Canterbury Park and Ride and Citie de Europe. If crossing to Dunkirk late at night the parking area at DFDS ticket office on French side is good too.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Tony we always stop at Hawthorn Farm Campsite at Martin Mill village 
a really smart site with a cheap cafe.its only 10 minutes to Dover.Post 
code CT15 5LA. Ebby


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Tony we always stop at Hawthorn Farm Campsite at Martin Mill village 
a really smart site with a cheap cafe.its only 10 minutes to Dover.Post 
code CT15 5LA. Ebby


----------

